# JVC Announces World’s First THX® 3D Certified Home Theater Projectors



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

> JVC Announces World's First THX® 3D Certified Home Theater Projectors
> 
> WAYNE, NJ, November 9, 2010 - Four new JVC home theater projectors are the world's first to gain THX® 3D Display Certification. The four projectors, announced at CEDIA Expo in September while undergoing THX testing, will be available later this month.
> 
> ...


Thanks to CEA Smartbrief and Twice for bringing this to my attention. Now where did I put that unlimited checkbook? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm currently an owner of a JVC X7 and have been having issues with DTV 3D channels. This is a known issue, check avsforums for info. 1080iSBS works without issue but 720PT&B and 1080p24 don't work no matter what I try. Does anyone know if this is a JVC issue or a DTV issue? Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I certainly can see something like this in our future.

The pricing is actually somewhat of a pleasant surprise...as feature-rich projectors with quality lens and electronics were more expensive than these units just 3-4 years ago.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks for sharing.....two months ago.


Fixed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Fixed.


:lol: Thanks - missed it the first time around...glad it was "resurrected".

Keeping tabs on this stuff is tricky...as more and more manufacturers are releasing new 3D-based products.

The glasses-free stuff is the most intriguing, but for a Home Theater...a projector solution here is on the radar for the future.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

JVC showed some 2D and 3D at their booth with the X7 and the X9, IIRC. The 3D was very impressive.

If I ever go the front projector route, I hope to be able to compare the Sony and JVC projectors to see which I like best.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> JVC showed some 2D and 3D at their booth with the X7 and the X9, IIRC. The 3D was very impressive.
> 
> If I ever go the front projector route, I hope to be able to compare the Sony and JVC projectors to see which I like best.


Agree...unfortunately I only got to see one of those...but what I saw was impressive for sure.

As you know firsthand...there was a ton of 3D product stuff there at CES this year...from large screen projectors...to huge plasmas...to glasses-free 3D HD...to mobile devices.


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

I have to say the 3D on these projectors is quite amazing. 3D Blu-Rays certainly have more depth and at the proper seating distance things are right in your face. 3D on DTV is better then I thought. I can get the dedicated 3D channel without any issues (watched parts of the Olympics in 3D, quite impressive), its just the PPV 3D channel and ESPN 3D that I am having issues with. The first batch of these new 3D JVC projectors didn't become available until early december and the rollout has been slow with many people waiting. I'm just hoping JVC or DTV comes out with a fix for the 3D issues with this display soon.


----------

